# Newbie looking for direction



## skl727 (Jul 10, 2014)

Been researching and mentally envisioning the soon to be (6-7 years) retirement. Love the concrete Monolithic domes, but the significant other said NO! So after looking around at other structures, including steel containers, I am thinking of using the best of both for this house. With the apparent lower cost of steel housing, and the fact that the materials are all factory measured and cut, I think that erecting something like this and using hardie boards in place of osb or plywood for the exterior, then coating with a concrete shell and using a spray foam on the interior (2"x6" walls) for 30+ insulating along with a steel roof, might be the way to go. Looking to build in either Maine or NH. As much as I love wood, I don't want insect or water problems in my future. The energy usage for the Monolithic domes are said to be about 1/10th of what conventional housing costs in usage. Does the combined strength of the steel and concrete covering make it more likely to withstand hurricanes, and or fires? Am I thinking to much or should I just look at a small cabin in the mountains?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

skl727 said:


> Am I thinking to much or should I just look at a small cabin in the mountains?


I want to address this part.

Have you ever lived in the mountains (even in a 'normal' neighborhood) through a full year? What is your goal with living in the mountains? Are you looking to get away from people? Did you want to be off the grid?

I ask because I just moved my daughter and I out of a cabin in the mountains after a year. The reasons for the move are purely the landlord's but it was an experience I will not forget when planning a BOL or retirement home. I don't think my daughter will forget it either as she keeps asking when it will snow here (the foothills near the base of the same mountain range) and can she go back to the cabin to build a snowman.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Aside from a retirement place, what are you trying to achieve? Sounds like your wife wants a conventional house and you want somethng else.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A really big thing to consider when planning to build a home is the location and how much you can cooperate with nature instead of fighting nature. Stick frame construction "conventional" is a pretty new and really poor choice, but it is easy and generic so the banks can decide on how much mortgage they can suck out of you.


----------



## skl727 (Jul 10, 2014)

I would like to take advantage of some of the newer and hopefully efficient technologies. I would also like to be secluded enough to not raise any undo interest but, close enough to not be "Man Mountain Dean". As far as conventional vs unconventional, why cant it be a mix of the 2? I guess that what I'm looking to do is be comfortable, and have the options to protect and defend the "homestead". After looking into some of the steel "kit" homes and thinking that steel and concrete have the ability and strength to withstand a lot of weather and natural occurrences, and if done correctly can last generations with simple maintenance, so why not mix and adapt both? If a Monolithic Dome can be made by blowing up a bag and applying foam to hold the shape then placing rebar and then over spraying shotcrete make a housing unit withstand just about any nature or manmade disaster, why cant we use a similar technology that is used for skyscrapers be used for a traditional style home? Then utilizing multiple fuel sources (LPG, diesel, solar) to heat and power the home. I currently have a 10k tri-fuel generator, along with the trusty Yamaha inverter 3K (also tri-fuel), and am looking forward to this future purchase,* Vegetable Oil Lister Generator 3,000 Watt... *(a bit pricey, but what the hey)I do believe that the time for prepping and planning is here and now.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Price them both out and go for the cheaper one. Both designs will handle weather easily and the dome screams bunker while the steel says well built. With a good wood stove heat wont be a problem for either one but you better hurry. ...... it feels like time is running out!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nothing's going to happen until after we get the river house built & moved into.


----------

